# Last Pics before she gets here - stuck on name!



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here are the last update pics from the breeder before she gets here Friday. Originally I wanted to name her Layla, then the name Sasha came to me. I am stuck. Any opinions?



















I think she looks very smart, but obviously I am biased!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the name Layla


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree she does look like a very smart young lady. I love them all!!!!!

Sasha is my pick................


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

See why I'm stuck! I think Layla is cute and pretty, but Sasha sounds grown up and smart! I keep going back and forth....maybe when I pick her up it will hit me!


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

This might help you decide

Sasha | meaning of Sasha | name Sasha

Layla | meaning of Layla | name Layla

I vote Sasha!

She's darling :wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I tend to sometimes modify my dog's name, Tessa becomes Tess, or Tesser. Sasha would would be much easier to do that with, just something else to think about.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Layla has been a favorite name of mine for a long time


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's just beautiful-a friend had a cat named Sasha-Sassy?-whatever name you choose-adorable pup


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

She is beautiful!! I vote Sasha, but I really like both.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I like Sasha too! She's adorable, I love her eyes and her little pencil toes.
Good luck, it's going to be a long wait until friday


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I personally like Layla

Wait until you pick her up and see which fits better, all else fails flip a coin


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So cute, I hope that Friday get's here quick for you.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Hope you aren't like me. Whatever pet name I choose, I'm unhappy with it in 6 months. 

Whatever you call her, she is an absolute doll.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

When I was looking at getting a female dobe last summer I was also stuck on the name bit, but I decided I was going to call her Arya. Love the meaning behind the name ("Noble" in Sanskrit), and love the character in Game of Thrones.


----------



## kgulbranso (Dec 25, 2004)

I give a big vote for Layla!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what about Laysha?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I like Layla. Always thought that was a very pretty name.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> what about Laysha?


Hahaha, I was also thinking about combining the names, how about Sala?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Finnick<3 said:


> This might help you decide
> 
> Sasha | meaning of Sasha | name Sasha
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL pup!!!

I liked both names until I read these two links ... "*and the meaning of Sasha is 'man's defender'*" ... my vote also goes to SASHA!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I vote Layla!!!

Layla, you got me on my knees Layla, I'm begging darlin' please Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind?

Read more: ERIC CLAPTON - LAYLA LYRICS ​


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nuff said!LOL LIke minds crossposted!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I like Sasha


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Before reading about Layla, I thought Skyla would be a nice name.

Just a thought.....

Very good chance Layla will bring you to your knees


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

I like Layla...Sasha is a more common name. Either way, congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just love the name Layla! Gorgeous pup you have there! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

My daughter has a English Pointer, named Layla and when she is not hunting, that is one of the laziest animals I have ever seen........... I don't see your lady as being lazy......


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the comments! Looks like an even split -- see why I am stuck??!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how adorable is she!!!!!! love the name sasha


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tie breaker....Veda! She is adorable, reminds me of Karlo's litter with that 'look'


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

arycrest said:


> BEAUTIFUL pup!!!
> 
> I liked both names until I read these two links ... "*and the meaning of Sasha is 'man's defender'*" ... my vote also goes to SASHA!!!


And that is exactly why I voted for Sasha :thumbup:

Some of us CFL people chose the right name. 

Taps foot @ TrickyShepherd


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I was telling someone about some future plans today and without thinking stated "Well I'll probably take Sasha with me..." SO it sounds like the decision was unconsciously made!


----------



## ChiliD (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha is too common. Layla is more original, and it's pretty. Go with that. Sasha is like Max for a male dog. Way overused.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

I vote Sasha for this reason; when you need to direct authority or conviction in your voice when correcting her, Sasha is MUCH easier to do so with. It's a "sharper" name. Call it a crazy reason if you must.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Update- stayed with "Layla". It just fit, and when I called it she came running! She's been home a few hours now, and she's definitely a Layla!!!


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Sasha sounds like a name she'll grow in to. Layla sounds like a name she'll outgrow.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol...too late. Glad she's home.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ha! I do love the name Sasha- and had the same thought you did! It was weird, Layla just stuck.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Eh...your heart knows.


----------

